
Show HN: Go library to make beautiful line graphs ╭┈╯. - guptarohit
https://github.com/guptarohit/asciigraph
======
eesmith
Neat. Though the name is a misnomer. It uses Unicode, and not the ASCII
subset, to handle characters like ┼ (Box Drawings Light Vertical and
Horizontal) and ╰ (Box Drawings Light Arc Up And Right). The latter wasn't
even part of cp437.

~~~
guptarohit
Hi, thanks for point this, I understand this now:). Thinking about renaming
the repository, 'utfgraph' sounds good? or please suggest any other name.

~~~
eesmith
What about textgraph? or textplot?

The latter is taken by several other text-based plotting packages of a similar
nature, so I would suggest the former name.

FWIW, many plotting toolkits have an ASCII backend, like "set terminal dumb"
in gnuplot. My suggestion therefore is to not make this a general purpose
plotting package. ;)

